# More ... > Beekeeper education >  SBA Skep Making Course

## HJBee

Attended this today, found it very enjoyable (though more tiring and physically demanding than expected).  With another hour or so effort at home I should have a skep suitable for catching swarms. (Came home with tools and materials to do so at little cost). Recommend the course, learned plenty and great opportunity to catch up with other Beekeepers from around Scotland. Thanks to Alan & Cynthia Riach for great organisation, and Bryce Reynard the Instuctor.

----------


## snimmo243

I did the course last year I came home with a fruit basket :-)

Sent from my C5303 using Tapatalk

----------


## Trog

What materials are you using?

----------


## HJBee

Straw, with sisal triple twine.

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

I think I recognise that basket - but perhaps not.  Were you seated opposite me, between the teacher and the dry-stone dyker?
Kitta

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

I should have said 'skep' - sorry!

----------


## HJBee

I was at the end opposite the Waller and his partner.

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

So I did have the wrong skep in mind. Nice to put a face to a name, HJbee.
Kitta

----------


## HJBee

Where you the lady next door but one to me?

I am going to finish it off this weekend. I found some lovely bees I can sow on the outside. I will post a pic when done. 

Helena

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

Yes - the person with the funny accent.
You're going to sow 'bees' on your skep?  I hope that was a typo - but bees or beads, I look forward to seeing the end product.
Kitta

----------


## HJBee

Hey Kitta, finally finished it yesterday. Not happy with the shape. Bees are nice finish. Not really practical though!

----------


## gavin

> Hey Kitta, finally finished it yesterday. Not happy with the shape. Bees are nice finish. Not really practical though!


It took her one weekend to finish the skep and six to sow these damn bees on - they just wouldn't keep still  :Wink: .

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

Thanks for the update, Helen.  So it wasn't a typo - you _did_ mean bees!  In my mind's eye I pictured something like what Gavin's just described.

That skep of yours took on a very nice and individual shape.  I like it.  Also the photograph.

Kitta

----------


## HJBee

> That skep of yours took on a very nice and individual shape.  I like it.  Also the photograph.
> Kitta


Thanks Kitta, you are very kind. Individual it certainly is!

----------


## Paul

It looks really good, I'll have to look out for this course the next time around.

----------

